# Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

Hallo an alle!

Hier ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht:
Vor einigen Jahren war ich zum Meerforellenangeln auf Fünen.
Auch ich bin auf die Aussagen bzgl. der angeblich besten Angelschnur der Welt reingefallen.
Die Rolle wurde also mit einer 28er Stroft GTM bespult.
Am Anfang war das ja noch o.k. Aber als die Temperaturen in den Minusbereich wanderten, riss die Schnur bei jeder Gelegenheit.  Sogar schon beim Auswerfen. Und das nicht nur am Knoten. Meine Kollegen machten sich schon lustig. Also hab ich erst mal mein Angelgerät auf Herz und Nieren geprüft. Angel, Ringe, Rolle alles war i.O.! Sollte es etwa an der Charge liegen?
Aber als Angler hat man ja immer Ersatz dabei. Eine frisch aus der Verpackung genommene neue Stroft GTM wurde aufgespult.
Nach ca. 20 Würfen wieder das gleiche Bild.

Wutentbrannt bin ich zum nächsten Angelladen und hab mir eine Billigschnur aufspulen lassen. Ich glaube es war eine Rappala. War dort grad im Wühltisch!
Was ein Unterschied. Geschmeidig und keine Abrisse mehr. Ein Traum gegen die Stroft. Eine Meerforelle konnte ich aber trotzdem nicht fangen. #q

Da Thema hatte ich schon ganz vergessen, bis neulich beim Angeln am Vereinsfluss. Spinnfischen auf Forelle.
Die Rolle war mit einer 22 er Stroft GTM bespult.
Auch dieses Mal herrschten Minusgrade. Die Schnur erwies sich als sehr störrisch. Perücken usw. und auch die Knotenfestigkeit ließ sehr zu wünschen übrig. Einige Hänger konnte ich nicht lösen. Schon beim kleinsten Zug riss die Schnur. Gut, es kann sein, dass meine Finger aufgrund der Kälte nicht in Bestform waren, und die Knoten daher nicht schulbuchmäßig gebunden waren, aber ein bisschen mehr hätte ich der Schnur schon zugetraut.

Ich will die Stroft keinesfalls schlecht machen, aber ich frage mich womit der hohe Preis gerechtfertigt ist. 
Tatsache ist erstmal, dass es sich bei der FA. WAKU (Stroft) um einen Umspulbetrieb handelt. Das bedeutet, die stellen die Schnur nicht selbst her und haben daher auf die Eigenschaften der Schnur wenig Einfluss.
Der wirkliche Hersteller der Schnur, wird dieses Produkt auch noch unter anderen Handelsmarken vertreiben. Allerdings zu etwas attraktiveren Preisen.

Gerne wird mit dem TÜV Logo bzgl. zertifizierten Unternehmen geworben. 
Aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich. Fast jeder Betrieb ist heute zertifiziert. Und jeder der damit zu tun hat, weiss das vor einer Zertifizierung geschummelt und gepfuscht wird, wo es nur geht. Das ist überall so.
Lobenswert ist natürlich das Effta Siegel.
Aber für uns Angler eigentlich bedeutungslos. Hier werden nur die Angaben auf der Verpackung mit der Wirklichkeit verglichen.
Zugfestigkeit ist aber nicht alles! Über die Angelbarkeit einer Schnur und deren Vor und Nachteile erfährt man nichts.

Fazit: Die Stroft mag wie jede andere Angelschnur Ihre bevorzugten Einsatzgebiete haben, aber für mich ist sie nicht zu gebrauchen. Mir ist sie zu steif und störrisch und hat in schwierigen Witterungsbedingungen nicht die nötigen Reserven.
Dieses wird höchstwahrscheinlich mit der geringen Dehnung zusammenhängen, obwohl andere dehnungsarme Schnüre mindestens ebenbürtig sind.
Ich brauche eine geschmeidige Schnur mit ordentlicher Nassknotenfestigkeit. Will ich eine steife Schnur, wo ich jeden Zupfer spüre, dann nehme ich eine geflochtene.

Noch was zum Nachdenken:

Der Hersteller der Schnur wird das beste Produkt seiner Fertigung bestimmt unter seinen eigenen Namen vermarkten!!! Die Reputation eines Nebenproduktes (Angelschnur) ist immens wichtig und gute Werbung.

Händler wie Umspulbetriebe, müssen günstig einkaufen und um zu verdienen, das Produkt teuer verkaufen! Deren Lieferanten, also die Hersteller, werden daher bestimmt nicht das hochwertigste verfügbare Produkt für einen Ramschpreis zur Verfügung stellen!!!!


----------



## mantikor (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

ich kauf die schnur bei lidl und hab nur gute erfahrungen damit gemacht !


----------



## xaru (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

hab vor jahren auch mal stroft gefischt, bin dann aber allerdings auf shimano technium umgestiegen die schon seit jahren in allmöglichen durchmessern auf meinen rollen ist


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Da kannste mal nachlesen, gibt über die Suche genügend Treffer hier im Forum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...6znku73qzj&cof=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=stroft


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Also ich fische die Stroft ABR als 0,22er auf Dorsch und Mefo vom Strand...ohne jedes Problem. Die beste Mono dafür, die ich hatte. Hält mindestens 5 mal so lange wie andere, ist abriebsfest und sauschwer abzureißen.

Zwei Haken hat sie. Den Preis!! Und man muss sie einfischen...am ersten Tag is sie bockig, ab Tag 2 ne Superschnur...


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Ich hatte die Stroft auch schon als Winterschnur auf meiner Rolle, die von dir geschilderten Abrisse hatte ich zwar nicht, aber die Schnur ist wirklich drahtig,steif!
Dies geht wahrscheinlich mit der relativen Dehnungsarmut einher.
Mir hat es nicht gefallen und ich fische jetzt weichere Schnüre, die dafür aber auch mehr Dehnung haben.Aber für die paar Tage mit Minusgraden kann ich damit leben,ansonsten kommt wieder die Geflochtene zum Einsatz und da darf es dann auch gerne eine Stroft sein!

Jürgen


----------



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da kannste mal nachlesen, gibt über die Suche genügend Treffer hier im Forum:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/goo...6znku73qzj&cof=FORID:9&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=stroft



Klar, da steht einiges zur Stroft. Aber hauptsächlich wird dort über geflochtene Schnüre gesprochen. Nachteile kommen kaum zum Gespräch! Denn kein Vorteil ohne Nachteil!
Aber vielleicht bin ich ja der einzige, der die Schnur nicht in den Himmel lobt!


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Lest euch den Post noch einmal durch und evtl. ein zweites mal. Dann fällt noch auf, dass der User grade 2 Posts (beide in diesem Thread hat) und das die Rechtschreibung und Satzbau recht gut gelungen sind. 

Nach den persönlichen Problemen folgt eine Generelle Abrechnung mit der Firma Stroft (Umspulbetrieb und Allgemeines über Schnur).

Ich habe die Vermutung, das dieser Post irgendwie nicht von einem User kommt der das wirklich so erlebt hat. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, das hier was nicht stimmt. 

Der erste Post erfüllt perfekt alle Anforderungen an eine günstige Guerilla Marketing Aktion der Konkurrenz, um der Firma Stroft zu schädigen.


----------



## wrdaniel (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Fische die Monoschnüre von Stroft sehr gerne, die Geflochtene ist mir allerdings zu teuer. Ein großes Problem bei  Monoschnüren ist, grade bei den teureren, dass sie auch mal länger beim Händler liegen. Deswegen bestelle ich meine immer direkt bei Stroft. Hatte noch keine Probleme damit.

War deine .28er vom örtlichen Händler oder direkt bestellt? So schnell reist eine .28er ja normalerweise nicht.


----------



## magi (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Aufgrund der hoher Molekülverstreckung bzw. sonstiger Maßnahmen hat die GTM diese hohen Tragkräfte, andererseits ist sie auch rech spröde-das merkt man dann unter gewissen Umständen auch. Allerdings sind meine Erfahrungen selbst bei Schnee und Eis weit entfernt von den beschriebenen Problemen!! Für mich nach wie vor eine der besten Schnüre (mono- als auch multifil).


----------



## Franky (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Ich werde auch ein komisches Gefühl beim wiederholten Lesens des Erstpostings nicht los...
Hat nix mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen bezüglich der Schnur zu tun......


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Extra angemeldet nur um über Stroft herzuziehen.... is klar, da brauch ich nicht lange über den Wahrheitsgehalt nachzudenken.

Abgesehen davon gibt es hier genug Informationen über die gängigen Schnüre um sich gut ein Bild machen zu können. Was brauchbar ist und was nicht, findet man da schon raus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Solange sich hier nicht ein "alter" User aus dem Board meldet und ähnliches Berichtet ist das für mich ein wertloser Marketing Post irgendeiner Konkurrenz.

Hier fischen soviele Leute Stroft und sowas hat noch nie einer berichtet. Auch angeln genug Leute grade bei Minusgraden mit der GTM auf Mefo. 

Ich würde den Thread irgendwo ins Nirvana verschieben wo der nicht gefunden wird, da er nur geschrieben wurde um Stroft zu schädigen. Posts über Probleme immer gerne, denn dafür ist ein Forum da. Aber hier hat der TE zuviel durchblicken lassen, das er ein wenig Ahnung von Schnur und Vetrieb hat. 

Leider werden wir wohl nicht herausfinden, welche Firma denn der finanzielle Antrieb für diesen Thread gewesen ist.

Btw. Fische "nur" Geflochtene und FC von Stroft und keine Monofile. Sind die besten Schnüre die ich je hatte. Mono angel ich nicht, weil ich mit den Schnüren von einer meiner Lieblingsfirmen ganz gut zurechtkomme. #c


----------



## stroffel (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der erste Post erfüllt perfekt alle Anforderungen an eine günstige Guerilla Marketing Aktion der Konkurrenz, um der Firma Stroft zu schädigen.



Wenn das mal nicht nach hinten los geht :q

Ich fische auch Stroft GTM als Hauptschnur (allerdings die dünneren Kaliber) und alle monofilen Vorfächer binde ich mit Stroft GTM (14er, 16er, 18er, 20er). Ich kann allerdings nur positives berichten. Kontenfestigkeit ist absolut top. Mit Perücken auf der Spule hatte ich nie Probleme. Ich habe auch einige Schnüre anderer Hersteller und die Stroft ist für meine Zwecke bisher die Beste.


----------



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lest euch den Post noch einmal durch und evtl. ein zweites mal. Dann fällt noch auf, dass der User grade 2 Posts (beide in diesem Thread hat) und das die Rechtschreibung und Satzbau recht gut gelungen sind.
> 
> Nach den persönlichen Problemen folgt eine Generelle Abrechnung mit der Firma Stroft (Umspulbetrieb und Allgemeines über Schnur).
> 
> ...



Dann ist ein völlig falscher Eindruck entstanden! Dieses sind echte Erfahrungen mit der Schnur Stroft GTM! Die ABR die ich auch hin und wieder fische, ist um meines Erachtens angenehmer!

Eine Guerilla Marketing Aktion der Konkurrenz ist das schon mal gar nicht.
Wieviel Hersteller gibt es in Deutschland noch? 2, 3 oder vielleicht 4? Das war es dann doch sicher. Vor ein paar Jahren waren es definitiv nur 2!!!!!!!!! Aber vielleicht hast Du andere Informationen.
Und daher ist es doch wohl vollkommen legitim, die Qualität der Schnüre und die Verkaufspreise der einzelnen Umspulbetriebe zur Disposition zu stellen!

Mir liegt es völlig fern, irgendeine Firma schlecht zu machen, mache mir aber trotzdem so meine Gedanken!


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Der Ablenkungsversuch mit den Herstellern ist lachhaft. Ist Deutschland das einzige Land auf diesem Planeten wo Schnur hergestellt wird?

Ich glaub dir kein Wort.

Zusammenfassung. Hier im Board fischen viele Leute Stroft und haben keine Probleme. Nun meldet sich ein User neu an und berichtet gruseliges. Schreibt in einem für Foren untypischen Stil (recht gut geschrieben) und hat ein wenig Ahnung vom Schnurmarkt. |rolleyes


|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## magi (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Wenn das keine Propaganda ist hättest du dich ja zumindest mal kurz vorgestellt bzw. vorstellen können. Gehört doch nicht nur im AB eigentlich zum guten Ton..


----------



## Stromer86 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Ich weiß nicht so recht, finde das hier schon teilweise sehr merkwürdig. Da ich aber niemandem was unterstellen will, geh ich trotzdem mal auf ein paar Punkte ein.



schtrs schrieb:


> Auch ich bin auf die Aussagen bzgl. der angeblich besten Angelschnur der Welt reingefallen.
> 
> Beste Angelschnur der Welt?
> Wüsste nicht das Stroft so beworben wird.
> ...




Was definitiv stimmt, ab 0,30 wird die Stroft schon sehr drahtig.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



> Schreibt in einem für Foren untypischen Stil (recht gut geschrieben)



@Allrounder, an deiner Vermutung könnte etwas dran sein,aber du kannst niemandem vorwerfen, dass er sich einigermaßen ausdrücken kann!
Ich bin immer froh, wenn sich nicht schon wieder ein neuer Schwachkopp
angemeldet hat und es auch noch schafft, sein Anliegen verständlich darzulegen.

Wie man sieht ist die Meinung zur Stroft doch überwiegend positiv,womit
das (eventuelle?)Ziel des TS sich ins Gegenteil umkehrt!
Mir persönlich ist die Schnur deshalb trotzdem zu steif und drahtig!

Jürgen


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

@ Taxidermist, ich seh das so wie du. Freue mich auch über User, die ein wenig auf Satzbau und Rechtschreibung achten.

In diesem Fall hab ich das "negativ" erwähnt, weil es eben genau in das Bild passt, was ich von dem TE habe und schon im Thread geschrieben habe.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Stromer86 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht so recht, finde das hier schon teilweise sehr merkwürdig. Da ich aber niemandem was unterstellen will, geh ich trotzdem mal auf ein paar Punkte ein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Hallo Stromer,#h

du hast Recht, aber nicht nur die Stroft wird ab einem gewissen Durchmesser hart, sondern die meisten Monofilen.
Wobei es "die" Stroft ja immerhin noch in verschiedenen Ausführungen gibt.
Die härteste von mir gefischte ist die "ABR". Diese hat dann aber eine hervorragende Abriebfestigkeit.#6
Trotzdem kommt bei mir seit bestimmt 15 Jahren keine andere* Mono* als die *GTM* auf die Rolle.


----------



## Stromer86 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Wollte damit nicht ausdrücken, dass die GTM schlecht ist  Hab sie auch überall drauf wo ich Mono verwende. Einzige Ausnahme beim Matchen am See. Da Fisch ich nur noch die Browning Cenex sinking line.


----------



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Nochmals Hallo!

Ich bin ein wenig überrascht, was mein Post hier für Wellen schlägt!
Ich könnte also auch genauso behaupten, dass Ihr alle Angestellte der Fa. Waku seid. Mache ich das? Nein!
Wer meinen Post gelesen hat, wird sicher gemerkt haben, dass ich extra bemerkt habe, dass ich die Stroft nicht schlecht mache will.

Lediglich für mich ist diese Schnur nicht geeignet!!!! 

Ich hätte vermutet, das andere ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Zu mir: Gerne gebe ich mehr von mir Preis:

Sagt mir nur wo! Finde die Rubrik nicht mehr.

Hier in Stichpunkten.

Name: Thomas S.
Vorsitzender der Angelsportfreunde Plettenberg-Bremcke e.V.
Alter: 43
Selbsttändig (kein Monofilhersteller)

Noch ein wenig Googlen und ihr habt die Farbe meiner Unterhose!

Ich bin jedenfalls ziemlich verwundert über den Ton hier im Forum!

Übrigens ist der erste Post gar nicht so gut geschrieben und Rechtschreibfehler sind genug drin.
Hab nur versucht mich etwas gewählter auszudrücken. Aber schein hier ja nicht nötig zu sein.


----------



## Franky (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Ich habe zwar noch andere Marken ausser der GTM auf den Spulen drauf, aber kann die geschilderten Erfahrungen dennoch nicht teilen.







Mann kann definitiv sehen, dass es hier etwas kühler ist. Was man leider nicht sieht, ist die 28er GTM auf der Rolle, die ich da zwischen den Fingern halte! Auf der Multi ist die als 35er drauf. Probleme hatte ich weder an diesem Tag mit der Schnur oder an einem anderen...


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



schtrs schrieb:


> Ich könnte also auch genauso behaupten, dass Ihr alle Angestellte der Fa. Waku seid. Mache ich das? Nein!



Würde dir auch keiner Glauben. Wie Wahrscheinlich ist es, das jemand unbemerkt 2K, 7K, oder gar 12K Posts in einem Forum schreibt und die Leute nicht merken, wie der Hase läuft und das der User ständig Werbung für Produkt/Firma XYZ macht?


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



schtrs schrieb:


> Nochmals Hallo!
> 
> Ich bin ein wenig überrascht, was mein Post hier für Wellen schlägt!
> Ich könnte also auch genauso behaupten, dass Ihr alle Angestellte der Fa. Waku seid. Mache ich das? Nein!
> ...






Hallo Thomas,#h

sollte dieses Forum unter Deinem Niveau sein, so hast Du ja immer noch die Möglichkeit Konsequenzen zu ziehen.:m


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



> Hab nur versucht mich etwas gewählter auszudrücken. Aber schein hier ja nicht nötig zu sein.



Da bleib mal ruhig dabei!

Aber noch mal zum Thema, wer weiß wie die Schnur gelagert wurde und ob sie nicht überaltert war?
Bei Monoschnüren egal welchen Herstellers, reicht da oft schon ein halbes
Jahr direkt hinter einer Fensterscheibe, oder der Platz neben dem Heizkörper.
Falsches aufspulen kann eine Schnur auch sehr schädigen,wenn sie z.B zu heiß wird.
Chemie in Form von Lösungsmitteln, Desinfektionsmitteln, Reinigungsmittel und deren Dämpfe können eine Schnur ebenso zerstören.
Dabei fällt mir z.B. das gute alte Autan ein, aber das wirst du ja
im Winter nicht benutzt haben!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lest euch den Post noch einmal durch und evtl. ein zweites mal. Dann fällt noch auf, dass der User grade 2 Posts (beide in diesem Thread hat) und das die Rechtschreibung und Satzbau recht gut gelungen sind.
> 
> Nach den persönlichen Problemen folgt eine Generelle Abrechnung mit der Firma Stroft (Umspulbetrieb und Allgemeines über Schnur).
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, ob solche Unterstellungen zielführend sind.

Persönlich fische ich STROFT Monofil sehr gern, aber ich fische sie nur zwischen März und November. Ich kenne einige Angler, die STROFT Monofil im Winter wutentbrannt entsorgt haben, weil sie entweder wie vom Threadstarter geschildert erstaunlich rissempfindlich war oder störrisch.

Ich behaupte aber, das hat nix mit der Qualität von STROFT, sondern mit der Charakteristik der Schnur zu tun. Andere Schnüre mit ähnlicher Abriebfestigkeit und geringer Dehnung dürften mit dem gleichen Symptomen kämpfen. 

Zumindest zwischen Frühjahr und Herbst ist STROFT eine absolute Empfehlung.


----------



## FISHHARD (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

@ Franky
...tolles Pic...fehlt nur die Bermuda und ein "freier Oberkörper"..|bigeyes

...ne mal Spaß beiseite....Kann die Erfahrungen auch nicht teilen..Die Stroft ist zwar immer bissel drahtig und kringelt somit leicht...aber ansonsten schon anständig...sowohl die GTM wie auch die ABR....wobei die ABR noch drahtiger ist.

Mein Favorit wenn es um Mono´s geht ist und bleibt die Balzer Platinum ohne wenn und aber...kann ich nur weiter empfehlen...#6

Gruß Fishhard


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob solche Unterstellungen zielführend sind.
> 
> Persönlich fische ich STROFT Monofil sehr gern, aber ich fische sie nur zwischen März und November. Ich kenne einige Angler, *die STROFT Monofil im Winter wutentbrannt entsorgt haben, *weil sie entweder wie vom Threadstarter geschildert erstaunlich rissempfindlich war oder störrisch.
> 
> ...


 

Welche Sorte? #c


----------



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Würde dir auch keiner Glauben. Wie Wahrscheinlich ist es, das jemand unbemerkt 2K, 7K, oder gar 12K Posts in einem Forum schreibt und die Leute nicht merken, wie der Hase läuft und das der User ständig Werbung für Produkt/Firma XYZ macht?



Was sind bitte 2K. 7K oder 12 K Posts????


----------



## Taxidermist (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



> Was sind bitte 2K. 7K oder 12 K Posts????



2000,7000,12000 Posts!
K-Kilo-1000

Jürgen


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Is schon schwer...einer mag Stroft, einer nicht.

Ein sehr guter Kumpel von mir hasst die Mono von Stroft auch und findet sie unfischbar (STROFT ABR 0,30) ...find ich gut. Ich krieg die restliche Großspule...hehe...


----------



## wrdaniel (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß eine größer Firma jemanden anstellt um für sie Werbung zu machen, sollte man auch davon ausgehen, daß dieser seine Ziele kennt und auch erreicht. Dann fragt man sich wem diese Aktion am meisten nützt, und dann hat man auch denjenigen der sie möglicherweise in Auftrag gegeben hat.


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



vermesser schrieb:


> Is schon schwer...einer mag Stroft, einer nicht.
> 
> *Ein sehr guter Kumpel von mir hasst die Mono von Stroft* auch und findet sie unfischbar...find ich gut. Ich krieg die restliche Großspule...hehe...


 

Nochmal die Frage von mir: Welche Sorte?
Hört doch einfach mal auf zu verallgemeinern.:m


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Die Stroft ABR in 0,30 !


----------



## j.Breithardt (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



vermesser schrieb:


> Die Stroft ABR in 0,30 !


 

In meinen Augen eine super Schnur zum schweren Grundangeln, aber zum Spinfischen mit leichteren Gewichten zu steif.
Da ich überwiegend mit Geflochtener angle, ist für mich die GTM der optimale Kompromiss, da ich nicht 2 verschiedene Monos verwenden möchte.:m


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Und was für eine Angelmethode hat er sie genutzt?


----------



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Langsam muss ich schmunzeln!
Hab ich für irgendeine andere Firma Werbung gemacht? Ist mir was entgangen????

Naja, auch egal! Es gibt also auch noch weitere hier, die Probleme mit der Stroft haben. Gut zu wissen.
Und jetzt bitte nicht aufregen! 

Jedenfalls scheint die Steifheit der Stroft manchmal ein Problem zu sein. Steifheit und Nassknotenfestigkeit schliessen sich nämlich aus! 
Übrigens das schlimmste, was ich bis jetzt gefischt hab war die Berkley sensithin. Da hätte ich mir auch einen Draht auf die Spule machen können.

Kommen jetzt die Berkley Verfechter aus den Löchern????

Mir geht es hier nur um Eure Erfahrungen.

Übrigens hab ich grad noch so ein Post über Stroft, und Hersteller im Allgemeinen gefunden. Das deckt sich so ziemlich mit meinen Vermutungen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/archive/index.php?t-79910.html

Auch für Allrounder27 sehr interessant!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Lest euch den Post noch einmal durch und evtl. ein zweites mal. Dann fällt noch auf, dass der User grade 2 Posts (beide in diesem Thread hat) und das die Rechtschreibung und Satzbau recht gut gelungen sind.
> 
> Nach den persönlichen Problemen folgt eine Generelle Abrechnung mit der Firma Stroft (Umspulbetrieb und Allgemeines über Schnur).
> 
> ...


 bei uns im verein gibt es auch einige stipper die auf die stroft schwören...nur kommen diese jungs mit dem wenigsten gewicht zur waage und haben öfter montage verluste die sie auf knoten zuschreiben...obs wirklich die knoten waren?????


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



FISHHARD schrieb:


> @ Franky
> ...tolles Pic...fehlt nur die Bermuda und ein "freier Oberkörper"..|bigeyes
> 
> ...ne mal Spaß beiseite....Kann die Erfahrungen auch nicht teilen..Die Stroft ist zwar immer bissel drahtig und kringelt somit leicht...aber ansonsten schon anständig...sowohl die GTM wie auch die ABR....wobei die ABR noch drahtiger ist.
> ...


balzer lässt auch nur aufspulen...aber schau dir den namen PLATI...L....NUM mal an...das müsste einem angler alles sagen....|supergri|rolleyes


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

@ J.Breithardt: Zum Karpfenangeln gefiel sie ihm nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Wer braucht Stroft?|kopfkrat

Es gibt doch viele ebenbürtige.......G-Line, Dega Centron, Sufix, Siglon.......


----------



## gaerbsch (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Mach doch beim nächsten mal einfach beim Werfen den Bügel auf...


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wer braucht Stroft?|kopfkrat
> 
> Es gibt doch viele ebenbürtige.......G-Line, Dega Centron, Sufix, Siglon.......



Bei Mono mag das noch angehen. Bei Geflochtener scheint es aber wohl nicht der Fall zu sein...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Bei Mono mag das noch angehen. Bei Geflochtener scheint es aber wohl nicht der Fall zu sein...




Man muss nur mal übern Tellerrand gucken.#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Man muss nur mal übern Tellerrand gucken.#6



|bla:


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> |bla:


???

Jaja, für manche ist Stroft eine heilige Kuh. Markenhörig nennt man das glaub ich.|supergri

Mir auch wurscht, wer was benutzt.

Ich persönlich kaufe keine Stroft, da ich für den selben Preis immer bedeutend mehr Meter einer anderen gleichwertigen Schnur bekomme - steht aber nicht Stroft drauf.#t:m


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Welche Sorte? #c



GTM

Die ABR finde ich persönlich als Vorfach super, als Hauptschnur aber wegen der Steifigkeit auch im Sommer nicht als empfehlenswert.


----------



## Andal (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Die Stroft-Schnüre sind nicht um so viel besser, wie sie teurer sind. Will heißen, es gibt Schnüre, die ihren Preis mehr wert sind.

Für meine Anwendungen kenne ich eindeutig bessere Schnüre. Maxima Cameleon, Sufix (diverse Sorten), ebenso Browning, Dega und DAM Produkte.


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Es ist schon etwas erschreckend wie manche hier reagieren nur weil jemand eine negativ Erfahrung über ein produkt schreibt wird er gleich runtergemacht oder als Lügner oder Markenkonkurent niedergemacht dem es einzig und allein um eine negative Promotion der Firma Stroft ginge.

Professor Tinka hat dasmit dem Begriff Markenhörig schon ganz gut rübergebracht ich würde es sogar soweit gehen und es als Markenverliebt und vernarrt bezeichnen.

Ich finde es wie gesgat erschreckend wie manche ihre Marken in den Himmel loben, gutheißen und gar verteidigen sobald irgend nur eine negativ Meldung auftaucht!

Sicherlich gehört das Produkt Stroft zu einem der besseren unter den Schnüren, aber es kann immer mal vorkommen das eine Charge fehlerhaft ist aus welchem grund auch immer sei es die Lagerung äußere Beeinflussung von Lösungsmitteln oder sontweiligen. Zudem gibt es genüg Alternativen die sich nicht hinterm Baum verstecken brauchen sowohl Mono und Geflecht welche meist auch noch preiswerter sind.


----------



## vermesser (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

@ Prof. Tinca: Du findest daß die G-Line gleichwertig der Stroft ist? Die G-Line war eine der schlimmsten Schnüre, die ich jemals hatte. Die geht gar nicht...


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Vielleicht war deine zu alt/UV geschädigt oder wat auch immer?|kopfkrat

Meine hellgrüne ist weich, abriebfest und stark.
Die soft ist noch etwas weicher.#h


----------



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Endlich wird vernünftig über das Thema diskutiert. Ich denke das die Probleme wirklich an der Steifheit liegen. Daher wird sie natürlich sehr anfällig gegen nicht perfekte Knoten sein. Da kann es schnell zum Schnurbruch kommen. Vielleicht liegt das am nachträglichen Tempern, welches ja eine Festigung der Oberfläche zur Folge hat. 
Denn gegen Beschädigungen ist die Schnur wirklich sehr gut. Rauhe Stellen sind mir auch nach mehrtägigen Fischen nicht aufgefallen. In diesem Punkt scheint die Stroft perfekt zu sein.


----------



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Vielleicht war deine zu alt/UV geschädigt oder wat auch immer?|kopfkrat
> 
> Meine hellgrüne ist weich, abriebfest und stark.
> Die soft ist noch etwas weicher.#h



Ich kann Dir leider nicht sagen, ob der Händler mir ne alte Schnur angedreht hat. Ist aber im Rahmen des Möglichen. Ich finde man sollte in Zukunft auf der Verpackung das Herstellungsdatum vermerken, dann hätte man Gewissheit.


----------



## stroffel (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Der Anfangsthread kam ein wenig so rüber, als ob stroft grundsätzlich Ramschware ist. Das viele Leute das nicht so sehen hat ja erst mal nix mit Markenhörigkeit zu tun. Das es vielleicht andere Schnure gibt die sich bei niedrigerem Preis in qualitativ ähnlichen Regionen befinden stellt sicher keiner in Frage.
Ich hab auf meinen größeren Rollen 25 - 35er Sufix mit der bin ich auch sehr zufrieden. Platinium royal find ich auch ganz ok. Nur mit einer Trilene hatte ich mal ein traumatisches Erlebnis. Da sind zwei Rollen ungefischt im Müll gelandet weil das Zeug auf ganzer Linie versagt hat.....


----------



## Naturliebhaber (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Stroft-Schnüre sind nicht um so viel besser, wie sie teurer sind. Will heißen, es gibt Schnüre, die ihren Preis mehr wert sind.
> 
> Für meine Anwendungen kenne ich eindeutig bessere Schnüre. Maxima Cameleon, Sufix (diverse Sorten), ebenso Browning, Dega und DAM Produkte.


 
Was viele Leute bei der Kostenkalkulation nicht einrechnen, ist die Haltbarkeit der Schnur. STROFT-Schnüre bleiben bei mir locker 4 Jahre auf der Rolle, ohne dass ich einen signifikanten Leistungsabfall registriere. 

Einige der von Dir aufgeführten Schnüre kenne ich nicht, aber DAM-Schnüre (egal, welche Typen) als besser wie STROFT einzustufen, ist mutig ...


----------



## Pinn (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Jaja, für manche ist Stroft eine heilige Kuh. Markenhörig nennt man das glaub ich.|supergri
> 
> ...


Ich finde die Schnüre von Stroft gut, weil Tragkraftangaben und die Durchmesser vorbildlich online verfügbar dokumentiert sind!

Die Herstellerangaben entsprechen meinen eigenen Erfahrungen mit diesen Schnüren. Dafür zahle ich gerne auch einige Euro mehr, egal ob ich mich selber damit als markenhörig und Stroft als für mich heilige Kuh oute. 
Ich weiss halt, was ich haben will und finde die entsprechenden Angaben bei Produkten anderer Hersteller sehr irreführend oder meistens gar nicht.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## schtrs (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Kann mir denn jemand sagen wer die Stroft nun herstellt? Hab schon alles durchgesucht. Aber keiner weiß was genaues. Vermutung ist BASF.


----------



## Franky D (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



vermesser schrieb:


> @ Prof. Tinca: Du findest daß die G-Line gleichwertig der Stroft ist? Die G-Line war eine der schlimmsten Schnüre, die ich jemals hatte. Die geht gar nicht...


 
bisher auch nie probleme mit der G-line gehabt un dnutze si enun schon das zweite Jahr im Winter zum angeln.

@Naturliebhaber nach 2 spätestens 3jahren sollte ein Routinemäßiger schnurwechsel aufgrund von UV Strahlen beeinträchtigung erfolgen


----------



## Revilo62 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Markenhörig oder der Begriff "heilige Kühe" schon ziemlich vermessen, so zu urteilen, letztendlich hat jeder von uns Erfahrungen gesammelt und vertraut dem, was ihm am besten gefällt, oder wo er die besten Erfahrungen gemacht hat.
Ich glaube nicht, dass irgend jemand aus Bequemlichkeit oder weil er zu viel "Kohle" hat, mehr Geld bei vergleichbarer Ware ausgibt, als nötig.
Auch für den Händler ist das Risiko, eine teure Schnur nicht zu verkaufen, viel zu hoch und dann altert die Schnur im Regal.
Ohne jemanden was zu unterstellen, aber wenn ich manchmal am Wasser sehe, mit was für Rollenmaterial oder verschlissenen Rutenringen bzw. total überalteter Schnur gefischt wird, naja auf dessen Meinung ....
Ich habe auch mit verschiedenen Schnüren ( z.B. Maxima Chamäleon ) sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht und angle seitdem fast nur noch mit Stroft-Produkten unterschiedlichster Machart ( monofil oder geflochten) es gibt aber trotzdem noch 2 "leinen die nicht auf meinen Ruten fehlen die Technium beim Karpfenfischen PowerPro fürs schwere Hechtfischen. 
Und ich kauf die nicht in Amiland, sondern bei meinemTackledealer um die Ecke. Manchmal muß maneben auch mal reden und nicht nur nach dem Preis fragen, naja und wer käm schon auf die Idee seinen fahrbaren Untersatz beim Lebensmitteldiscounter zu kaufen.
Ich bin kein Tackledealer, aber ... kann mir das Internet mal so eben am Samstag vormittag noch ne Kiste Tauwürmer liefern, oder ne Tüte Maden. Natürlich auch mal ein Wort an die Händler, es macht dauerhaft keinen Sinn Geld zu verbrennen, nur weil gerade Winter ist und die Kohle nicht reinkommt und damit purzeln die Preise, es macht auch keinen Sinn, schlechte Ware überteuert zu verkaufen, die Kunden können schon beurteilen,welcher Laden gut ist und welcher nicht und diese Bewertung geht nun mal dauerhaft nicht über den Preis, sondern über Service und Beratung und gute Produkte. Es wird immer einen geben, der es billiger macht, ob er es kann oder nicht, er macht es einfach. Und wenn es eben die Schnur ist, die schon 3 Jahre rumliegt, wenn es Geld bringt, so what ...
Der Angler wird Dich verfluchen :r
Die art und Weise mancher Diskussionen hier im AB ist einfach nur ........... da scheint irgendwie der Winterkoller um sich zu gehen
So, das mußte mal raus, ich wünsche allen Angelkollegen für die nächsten Tage einen schönen Frühjahrsstart, das Wetter soll ja schöner werden und denkt dran, nichtjeder Tag ist Fangtag, aber jeder Tag kann Angeltag sein
Tight Lines aus Berlin :m


----------



## Ein_Angler (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Was viele Leute bei der Kostenkalkulation nicht einrechnen, ist die Haltbarkeit der Schnur. STROFT-Schnüre bleiben bei mir locker 4 Jahre auf der Rolle, ohne dass ich einen signifikanten Leistungsabfall registriere.
> 
> Einige der von Dir aufgeführten Schnüre kenne ich nicht, aber DAM-Schnüre (egal, welche Typen) als besser wie STROFT einzustufen, ist mutig ...



Lesen und verstehen was da gerade gelesen wurde, scheint nicht immer zu funktionieren. Preis-Leistung war das Stichwort, nicht das DAM allgemein besser ist, sondern ist die Stroft 4x besser weil sie 4x mehr kostet?


----------



## Allrounder27 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Es ist überall auf der Welt bei jeder Sache so, das die *letzten 5% Verbesserung* gegenüber vergleichbaren Dingen eben *weit mehr als 5% mehr kosten*!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Lesen und verstehen was da gerade gelesen wurde, scheint nicht immer zu funktionieren. Preis-Leistung war das Stichwort, nicht das DAM allgemein besser ist, sondern ist die Stroft 4x besser weil sie 4x mehr kostet?



Die platte Antwort: STROFT ist doppelt so gut und hält doppelt so lange. |wavey:

Ich fische auf meinen Karpfenruten im Vergleich erheblich günstigere Daiwa Infinity, weil ich gerade auf Karpfen weichere Schnüre bevorzuge. Unter dem Strich kommt mich die Daiwa-Schnur genau so teuer wie die STROFT, weil ich die Daiwa-Schnur alle Jahre wechseln muss (da kommen über die Saison gesehen schon 100 Meter wegen Schnurverschleiß runter), wogegen die STROFT GTM nach 1 Jahr wie neu aussieht, obwohl sie z.B. auf meinen Wallerruten drauf ist und größeren Beanspruchungen ausgesetzt ist.


----------



## Purist (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es ist überall auf der Welt bei jeder Sache so, das die *letzten 5% Verbesserung* gegenüber vergleichbaren Dingen eben *weit mehr als 5% mehr kosten*!



Hast du dich schon einmal gefragt warum das so ist, oder eher: sein muss? Bei Dingen, die sich jeder irgendwie noch leisten kann, ergibt es nämlich keinen Sinn, außer man will ein Premiumsegment, dem Kunden lächzend hinterherrennen, damit diese den Fortschrittsglauben nicht verlieren.

Bei Schnüren ist die Sache jedoch einfach. Die bestehen aus dem Material, dass einst für Fallschirme entwickelt wurde und als Damenstrumpfhose rasches Opfer der geplanten Obsoleszenz wurde. 
Da gibt es keine 5% Verbesserung, da stellt man entweder das maximal Machbare her oder eben nicht, weil man es gar nicht will. Diesbezüglich ist es schon merkwürdig, dass ausgerechnet ein Textilfaserhersteller vor Jahren eine gute Geflochtene auf den Markt brachte, das lässt tief blicken, was die Angelschnurbranche und deren "Innovationen" betrifft.

Bezüglich der Lagerung: Es scheint Absicht zu sein, Schnur so häufig ohne Lichtschutzverpackungen in den Handel zu bringen. Jeder Orangensaft und jedes Bier wird so verkauft, Angelschnur kann hingegen beim Händler im Kunstlicht hängen um an Qualität einzubüßen. #c


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Meine Güte,hier spalten sich die Lager aber und es wird,wer weiss was ,ins Feld geführt um seine Meinung zu untermauern.
Der Winter ist echt zu lang...

Ich habe Stroft,ob nun vom Textilhersteller oder nicht ,ist mir völlig Latte.
Mono und deren Geflecht,mit beiden bin ich absolut zufrieden.

Mono ne 22er fürs Mefo und Horniangeln. Sind ca. 3 oder 4 Jahre auf den Rollen.

Geflecht,die STROFT GTP R ebenfalls schon 3 Jahre auf der Rolle.

Sicher gibt es auch andere gute Schnüre ,aber ich nehm diese und fertig.

Konnte bis jetzt nichts schlechtes bei beiden Typen feststellen.


----------



## Andal (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die platte Antwort: STROFT ist doppelt so gut und hält doppelt so lange. |wavey:



Semmelknödel sind besser als Kartoffelknödel. Du findest die Stroft so gut, weil sie dir so gut in deine Fischerei passt. Muss bei anderen nicht so sein und darum gibt es auch keine wirklich beste Schnur!


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Moin Andal

Mir schmecken beide gleich gut... und nu ???

Spass beiseite und Recht haste.

Jedem SEINE Schnur und gut.


----------



## Andal (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Eben. Mir ist sie für meine bevorzugten Methoden schlichtweg zu steif. Ich will eine maximal geschmeidige Schnur haben. Allerdings fische ich auch nicht damit auf Meerforellen, sondern auf Friedfische...!


----------



## Tino (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Genau das ist der Punkt ,dass oft hier Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen werden.
Zum Stippen oder Karpfenangeln wäre sie mir auch zu steif. An der Ostsee zum Meerforellenangeln oder auf Hornhecht ist sie für MICH einfach perfekt.


----------



## schtrs (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

So jetzt melde ich mich mal wieder. Ich habe dieses Thema hier gestartet, weil ich im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen schlechte Erfahrungen mit der Stroft gemacht habe. Zumindest wurde bekannt, dass ich nicht der einzige war. Jeder hier hat seine bevorzugte Schnur und es ist absolut legitim diese zu verteidigen. Was mir in Deutschland fehlt, ist ein echter Schnurtest.
Das hier hab ich aber gefunden:
http://www.tackletour.com/menulines.html
Einfach die Einzelnen Schnurprodukte anklicken und sich wundern über die ausführlichen Tests. Leider handelt es sich überwiegend unamerikanische und japanische Hersteller. 
Könnte man nicht so etwas mal für den deutschen Markt machen???
Übrigens ist mir aufgefallen, dass dort ein großer Unrerschied zwischen Monofilen und Copolymer Schnüre gemacht wird. Letztere schneiden überwiegend besser ab. Gemäß Waku Aussage wäre die Stroft eine Copolymer Schnur. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich komme mit ihr nicht klar!!!


----------



## Ein_Angler (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Hier habe ich auch eine Seite gefunden.

http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetesting.htm


----------



## thanatos (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

+Es ist echt nicht außsagekräftig,von einem Massenprodukt
ein "faules Ei"auf das ganze Produkt übertragen zu wollen.
Wer in einem solchen Betrieb schon mal gearbeitet hat,
wird wohl wissen das es manchmal kleine Störungen gibt
die nicht gleich bemerkt werden und wenn die entsprechende
Stecke bei der Endkontrolle nicht mit drinn ist bemerkt sie erst der Endverbraucher.Schnüre von WAKU sind in der Regel
Spitzenprodukte,vergleichbare wie z.B.TECTAN sind doch
auch nicht preißwerter.
Sicher findet man auf dem Billigsektor auch mal ein
Goldstück-aber ist da die nächste Charge ebenso?;+


----------



## bacalo (6. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Klasse, richtig kurzweilig!

  Fischte in den letzten 15 Jahren so ziemlich alle Multifile „durch“ -  ja durch. Jede hatte ihre Vor- aber auch ihre Nachteile. Derzeit fische ich mit verschiedenen Schnurstärken der Daiwa Tornament Braid und bin auch nach dem zweiten Jahr angetan von dieser Multifilen.

  Zur einer Monofilen nur am Rande: Seit über 10 Jahren fische zum Leidwesen der Aale, Barben und Zander die Dega Centron in den Stärken 0,18 bis 0,30. Wieso sollte ich da „umsatteln“?

  Irgendeine Schnur braucht mer´ halt.
  S´ wird Zeit, die Praxistest´s wieder vor Ort am Wasser zu absolvieren.

  Petri Heil
  Peter


----------



## da Poser (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



> Was mir in Deutschland fehlt, ist ein echter Schnurtest.


Da gab es durchaus einige die ich für glaubhaft halte.
Die Schwesterseite Angeltreff hat zum Bsp. eine Testtabelle.
Der Münchener Tüv hat mal im Auftrag von Rute und Rolle 10 Schnüre relativ ausführlich verglichen.
Nicht zuletzt hat Walco auch mal einen ausführlichen Test mit Multifilen gemacht.

Das Problem ist das solche Tests nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht sind weil sich der Schnurmarkt im ständigen Wandel befindet. Wer hat auch schon das professionelle Equipment um solche Tests durchführen zu können? Wer ist unabhängig genug, dass man seine Werte auch als neutrale Referenz anerkennt? Wer hat die wirtschaftlichen Grundlagen um einen breit angelegten Vergleichstest finanzieren zu können? Bei entsprechender Anzahl von Testmustern kommt man schnell auf über 1000€ an Kosten.

Tragkraft zu testen ist noch relativ einfach, nur bei einem Vergleichstest nutzt das kaum ohne die tatsächlichen Durchmesser festgestellt zu haben. Da haperts dann bei den meisten.
Du schilderst Probleme bei Kälte also müsste man Tests bei Raumtemperatur, in der Kältekammer und bei erhöhten Temperaturen durchführen. Gleichzeitig müsste ein praxisnaher Test nasse und trockene Schnur, geknotete und ungeknotete, frische und ein paar Jahre abgelagerte Schnur erfassen. Ansonsten wirst du immer jemand finden der sagt - Ja, aber... .
Man bräuchte gleiche Schnüre aus verschiedenen Quellen um Lieferantenfehler zu minimieren.

Nicht zuletzt wären da auch noch Faktoren wie Dehnung oder Abriebfestigkeit denen man ebenfalls Beachtung schenken sollte. Dafür müsste es erstmal genormte Verfahren geben, sonst wären Tests in späteren Jahren nicht mehr vergleichbar.

Wenn man so einen Vergleichstest nach wissenschaftlichen Methoden durchführen würde wären das eine Menge Versuche.
Mal ein kleines Gedankenspiel:
Nehmen wir mal eine weitverbreitete 150m Spule. Da müsste man Tests am Anfang, in der Mitte und am Ende durchführen. Um Messungsfehler auszuschließen sagen wir jeweils drei, bei gleichzeitiger Durchmesserkontrolle.
Das wären schon mal neun Bruchtests und neun Durchmessersichtungen.
Nass und Trocken - 18 Bruchversuche (Durchmesser testen wir mal nur einmal die neun Durchgänge). Geknotet und ungeknotet also 36.
Dehnung sagen wir mal drei, Abrieb sagen wir mal neun (je drei Anfang, Mitte,Ende).
Das wären bei einer Schnursorte und einem Durchmesser also 57 Tests, bei zwei Referenzschnüren von unabhängigen Quellen also 114.
Wieviele Monos gibt es am Markt? Keine Ahnung - auf jeden Fall ne Menge. Das wären schnell ein paar tausend Testdurchgänge wenn man hieb- und stichhaltige Werte bekommen möchte ohne das einer "Ja, aber ..." sagen kann.

Das Ganze ist sehr aufwändig, sehr teuer und wird so wohl nie stattfinden.
Um ehrlich zu sein baue ich da eher auf die Effta Linecharter und hoffe, das diese positive Impulse setzen wird.
Bei der neuen DAM Tectan Superior z. B. sind die TK-Werte niedriger angegeben als bei der Vorgängerin Premium Plus. Da scheinen sich einige der Verantwortlichen die Linecharter zu Herzen genommen zu haben. Sehr lobenswert!

€dit sagt: Ich habe beim Gedankenspiel mal die Temperaturen und Lagerungstest aussen vorgelassen. Wenn man die hineinnimmt steigen die Testschritte (3Temperaruren mal 2 Schnuralter= Faktor 6) auf über 600 pro Schnur. Bei sagen wir mal 300 Monos am deutschen Markt wären das rund 200000 Testdurchgänge.


----------



## thanatos (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Andal schrieb:


> Semmelknödel sind besser als Kartoffelknödel. Du findest die Stroft so gut, weil sie dir so gut in deine Fischerei passt. Muss bei anderen nicht so sein und darum gibt es auch keine wirklich beste Schnur!


 
#d muß ich dir doch echt widersprechen Kartoffelknödel
sind besser zu Schweinebraten mit Sauerkraut :l
und Semmelknödel passen besser zu Rinderrouladen und
Rotkohl :k !!!
Beim Angeln ist es eben mit den Strippen ähnlich und die 
Beste ist die mit der man am besten klar kommt.:m


----------



## Stefff (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Hallo zusammen,
jetzt klinkt sich mal der neue ein!

Habe mir vor ca. 3-4 Jahren von meinem dealer ne Stroft 0,28 auf meine Karpfenrollen spulen lassen.
Was soll ich sagen, war ne super Schnur und war vergleichbar, von der Belastung her, mit so manch anderer in den Stärken 0,32- 0,35mm.
Fischte die schnur zwei Saisonen(nach der ersten umgespult).
Grundsätzlich halte ich es aber so, daß ich meine Karpfenschnüre jedes Jahr erneuere. Das mit der Stroft war ne ausnahme.

So viel zu meiner Erfahrung mit Stroft!

Nur als anderes beispiel sei erwähnt, hab mir auf meine Spinnrolle auch schon mal ne Whiplash 0,15 spulen lassen, die Herstellungsfehler hatte.
Die schnur hatte "knuppel", so ne Art verknotungen, aber Gott sei Dank
nur auf den letzten 20-30 m. Abgeschnitten und fertig!

Die Moral von der Geschichte,
es kann immer mal was vorkommen, davor wird wohl niemand gefeit sein,
Montagsprodukte gibt es immer wieder.

Grüße, Stefff (der mit den 3fff)!!!

P.S.: bin zufällig auch neu angemeldet, stellt mich nicht gleich an den Pranger ;-)


----------



## schtrs (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



da Poser schrieb:


> Da gab es durchaus einige die ich für glaubhaft halte.
> Die Schwesterseite Angeltreff hat zum Bsp. eine Testtabelle.
> Der Münchener Tüv hat mal im Auftrag von Rute und Rolle 10 Schnüre relativ ausführlich verglichen.
> Nicht zuletzt hat Walco auch mal einen ausführlichen Test mit Multifilen gemacht.
> ...



Kann ich nur so unterschreiben. Um alle Angelsituationen abzudecken müssten halt sehr viele Versuche durchgeführt werden. Und diese Tests sind auch immer nur eine Momentaufnahme. Man kennt es doch aus der Metallindustrie. Da gibt es auch Bandmaterial nach Norm, welches aber immer chargenbedingt unterschiedliche Eigenschaften hat. Das geht schon los bei der Schmelze. Beim Walzen und bei der Wärmenachbehandlung gibt es auch noch genügend Faktoren die das Produkt beeinflussen. Qualitätssicherung hin oder her.  So ähnlich stelle ich mir das auch bei Angelschnüren vor. 
Trotzdem fände ich Schnurtests die nicht nur auf die Tragkraft im Vergleich zur Schnurstärke zielen praxisbezogener. 
In welchem Test wird z.b. die Dehnung beobachtet. Das wäre leicht durchzuführen. Ein richtiger Vergleich der Schnüre könnte durchgeführt werden. Dadurch gäbe es dann Auskunft über den Köderkontakt und die Abfederung. Bei wenig Dehnung wüsste man das man es mit einer relativ harten Schnur zu tun hat. Ob die Schnur bei der Reißfestigkeit 1 kg mehr oder weniger verträgt, interessiert doch in Wirklichkeit nur am Rande. Man kann doch schließlich die Bremse demnach einstellen.
Aber man kann sich vorstellen, dass eine harte Schnur auch schneller reißt. Dazu braucht es keine Angaben.


----------



## schtrs (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Wisst ihr was? Ich geh jetzt angeln!!!! Herrlichstes Wetter! Mal sehen was die Stroft heute für Faxen macht. ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Ich hatte mir die Woche beim Händler die Stroft GTM in 0,22 auf meine Rolle spulen lassen und wurde dann gestern am Bach stinkesauer! Knoten hielten nur nach dem dritten Versuch und unter zuziehen mit Feuchtigkeit, sonst riß sie durch! 
Wenn man den Wobbler dann mal abtreiben liess, ratterte die Schnur merklich unwillig durch die Ringe, so dass man öfter mal anrucken musste! 
Das die Schnur dann noch unkontrolliert von der Rolle sprang, wenn sie mal etwas lockerer war, was man nun am hängerträchtigen Bach überhaupt nicht brauchen kann, nebst einiger Perücken sei noch am Rande erwähnt!

Nur mal meine bescheidenen Erfahrung von gestern!


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Haut hier nun jeder seine schlechte Erfahrung mit der Schnur raus?

Ich hatte am Anfang erwartet, das der TE seine Zeit im AB nur in diesem Thread verbringen wird. Bisher ist das auch so...

Zu den schlechten Erfahrungen. Wenn ein Produkt so häufig gekauft wird, dann ist es auch klar das es mehrere Käufer mit Problemen gibt. Nur sind da sicher auch einige dabei, die eine alte Schnur erwischt haben (Händler) oder einfach schlechte Rollen (Perrücken) fischen, oder sich eine "falsche" Schnur für ihren Angelzweck haben andrehen lassen. Zugeben werden sowas natrülich die wenigsten.

Mal so als Beispiel, da die Stroft ja wirklich häufig gefischt wird.
Welche Schur ist besser?
X von 1.000 Leuten gefischt und 10 haben Probleme.
Y von 500.000 Leuten gefischt und 200 haben Probleme.


----------



## LenSch (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir die Woche beim Händler die Stroft GTM in 0,22 auf meine Rolle spulen lassen ...!



Am besten selber drauf spulen, jede Rolle hat eine andere Schnurverlegung....Den Fehler habe ich auch mal gemacht... allerdings nicht mit der Stroft 

Ich habe mitlerweile einige Schnüre gefischt. Nur die Stroft ist die einzige, welche mich komplett überzeugt hat.
Fische sie jetzt auf meiner Twitche (5,5 kg), meine leichte Jigge/Seefo (7kg) und meine beiden Hechtprügel (10kg). Habe keine Probleme mit der Schnur.
Die 7 kg habe ich jetzt fast jeden zweiten Tag, bei Schnee, gefrierendem Wind und Temperaturen um die 0 C° gefischt. Klar frieren die Ringe ab und zu ein aber selbst das hat der Schnur nichts gemacht. Sie hat sich bisher nichtmals verfärbt ( wie z.B bei der Tuffline  ).

Für MICH bis JETZT die beste Schnur. Werde aber mal noch die Quantum 8-Braid und Falcon Silk fischen. Sollen angeblich noch ein bischen besser als die Stroft sein 

Aber.... Jeder hat seinen eigenen Geschmack und jeder fischt Produkt X lieber als Prodkut Y . Von daher, versuch macht Klug :m

In dem Sinne, Schönen Sonntag und Tight lines!:vik:


----------



## Deep Down (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

@Allrounder27
Ob die Schur von der Großrolle überaltert ist, kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich wusste nicht, dass meine Calyberrute 7-28gr WG nebst Shimano Symetre und die Angelei auf Bachforellen im Bach mit Wobblern offenbar dann wohl nix für die Stroft ist!
Ich gelobe Besserung! 
|rolleyes

@LenSch
Klar, dass sich beim Aufspullen beim Händler die Schnur auch verdrallen kann. Normalerweise mach ich das selbst auch besser! Es war aber dann doch auffällig extrem!


----------



## schtrs (7. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

So, da bin ich mal wieder. So ein Sonntagnachmittagsangeln hat schon was. Endlich verabschiedet sich dieser blöde Winter. 3 Bachforellen wollten unbedingt in meinen Kescher. Und das gefangen mit der Stroft Gtm. Alles ganz problemlos. Die Schnur war durchaus zu fischen, zwar recht steif, aber durchaus zu gebrauchen. Übrigens die gleiche Schnur die ich vor 2 Wochen bei Minustemperaturen am liebsten versenkt hätte. Fotos können auf der Facebook Seite der Angelsportfreunde Plettenberg - Bremcke e.V. angeschaut werden.

Noch was zu "allrounder27": Irgendwie hab ich noch nicht verstanden, warum er sich so persönlich angegriffen fühlt. Vielleicht hat er tonnenweise Stroft Gtm gebunkert, und muss das irgendwie rechtfertigen, oder er hat längst mitbekommen, dass die ach so lupenreine Weste seiner Lieblingsschnur langsam anfängt zu bröckeln. Ich weiß echt nicht was sein Problem ist.
Hier geht es lediglich um Erfahrungen mit der Schnur. Ob positiv oder negativ, ist doch völlig egal.
Was ich noch weniger verstehe, ist der Vorwurf, dass ich bis jetzt erst in diesem Thread bin. Zum einen muss ich mir als Anfänger hier, erst einen Überblick schaffen und zum anderen hab ich zur Zeit keine andere Frage, die mir auf der Seele brennt.

Ach ne, alles falsch! Ich oute mich: ich hab ganz gezielt allrounder27 gesucht um ihn mit Falschaussagen und erfundenen Tatsachen aus seiner Scheinwelt zu locken! ;-)

Ich weiß jetzt jedenfalls, das Stroft keine schlechte Schnur ist, aber bei bestimmten Bedingungen Probleme hat. Wie übrigens jede Schnur vor und Nachteile hat. Ich find nur das man sich von den Werbeaussagen wie, TÜV zertifiziert, tempern, usw. nicht täuschen lassen sollte. Zertifiziert sind die Hersteller sowieso und nach dem Streckvorgang getempert wird jede Schnur egal von was für einem Hersteller!!! Wenn nicht würd man mit Draht angeln. Schade ist nur das Waku in keiner Zeile erwähnt, dass man nur ein Umspulbetrieb ist. Ganz im Gegensatz zu Platil, Maxima, Sunline oder Sufix (Yao i fabric Co. Ltd) die wirklich entwickeln und herstellen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Haut hier nun jeder seine schlechte Erfahrung mit der Schnur raus?



Ja natürlich - der Trööt heißt doch: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????
Immer nur Lobhudeleien bringen ja keinem etwas.




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang erwartet, das der TE seine Zeit im AB nur in diesem Thread verbringen wird. Bisher ist das auch so...




Ja und?
Fast alle Boardies sind nur in den Trööts unterwegs, die sie interessieren.....|supergri


----------



## bazawe (8. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit der 0,22er Stroft. Hatte sie zum Seeforellenfischen gekauft und ständig Probleme mit Perücken, an der Rolle konnte es nicht liegen (3000er Stradic FE), hab sie dann runter und eine G-Line aufgespult, seither keine Probleme mehr. Bei der geflochtenen siehts anders aus, bin mittlerweile komplett am umstellen auf Stroft.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## schtrs (8. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Ich denke das Thema ist langsam durch. Die Stroft scheint eine gute Schnur zu sein, welche allerdings durch ihre Steifheit bei bestimmten Bedingungen Probleme bereitet. 
Es ist schön zu sehen, dass es viele Leute gibt, die durchaus Probleme mit ihr haben und die Lobhudeleien nicht nachvollziehen können.
Vielleicht sollten mal mehrere den Mut haben, vermeintlich  unfehlbare Produkte zu kritisieren. Man muss nicht immer mit der Masse mitlaufen.
Gezeigt hart dieser Thread aber auch, dass es richtige Markenfetichisten gibt, die Produkte eher subjektiv, und von  Werbung beeinflusst beurteilen. Belustigt zwar hin und wieder, bringt einen bei der Bewertung der Produkte aber nicht wirklich weiter.
Nochmals zum Thema Schnur. Hat jemand evtl. Erfahrungen bzgl. den Eigenschaften einer Sufix Schnur im Vergleich mit der Stroft? Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir mal die Duraflex zu beschaffen. Ist diese geschmeidiger als die Stroft Gtm?
Selbstverständlich bin ich weiterhin an Erfahrungen bzgl. der Stroft interessiert. Ob negativ oder positiv ist egal!


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. April 2013)

*AW: Angelschnur Stroft masslos überschätzt????*

Ich habe bis vor einigen Jahren auch bei Mono die Stroft *GTM* gefischt, die Schnüre die ich vor ca 3 Jahren gekauft hatte halten immer noch was sie versprechen (Vorfachschnüre dunkel im Keller gebunkert) die Großspulen kommen jedes Jahr neu und seit 3 Jahren (jedes Jahr neue Schnur frisch vom Händler dier die auch frisch bezieht) ist das was ich kaufte nichts mehr wert, die Schnur hielt keine 3 Monate, egal welche Schnurstärke. Sie fing plötzlich an klebrig zu werden und riss im Knoten bei Belastungen weit unter der vorherigen Bruchlast mit Knoten.

Wie es sich mit der ABR verhällt kan ich nicht sagen, für mich sit die GTM aktuell vom Tisch, es gibt genügend andere Schnüre für weit weniger Geld mit der gleichen Leistung.


----------

